# Experienced Remote Coder Seeking Remote Coding Position



## TShurling (Oct 15, 2014)

I have worked in the medical field in not only medical coding but medical assisting as well. I currently am working as a remote outpatient coder, however they have changed my hours from flexible (8 hours anytime) to evening hours. I am seeking employment from a company that I can work daytime hours for. I am dependable, knowledgeable, and I learn quickly. I have worked for a level 4 hospital locally before my current position for a year. I coded all types of charts with them and currently am coding OBS, Ancillary, ER, and SDS. I also have a year's experience doing HCC coding, however I prefer employment over a contract. I can be reached at Angelwolfstorm@aim.com
My resume:
Tamara L. Shurling, CPC

CAREER OBJECTIVE

To obtain a medical coding  position with a company that can benefit from my medical coding and medical assistant skills.

SUMMARY OF ACHIEVEMENTS

Obtained my CPC certification. Obtained my medical assistant certificate; major course study in the medical field. Relevant work experience in medical offices and facilities.

EDUCATION

Savannah Tech/AAPC, Medical Coding  program
FCCJ, 55 Credit hours, pre-RN, Jacksonville, FL
Concorde Career Institute, medical assistant certification

SPECIAL SKILLS

A working knowledge of medical terminology,3M, CSI, EMR, Enterprise,   
obtaining codes using ICD 9 and CPT manuals,  typing at 50 wpm, 
Microsoft Office, HIM coder, Power Chart, IP Coding, OP Coding, OBS Coding,
ER coding, Ancillary coding, using codes to obtain self pay rates, referrals,
patient scheduling, and referrals.  Patient and insurance billing, 
collections, posting of payments, adjustments, appeals, supervisory
experience, and a working knowledge of several medical computer 
systems. Venipuncture, urinalysis, vital signs, injections, EKG?s, minor
surgery, sterilization techniques, collecting and handling specimens,
and an understanding of universal precautions and privacy issues.


EXPERIENCE

March 2014 to present Sutherland Global Healthcare, OP Coder
October 2013 to March 2014; Medsave USA, Coder
July 2013 to present; Hirschl & Associates, Coder
March 2013 to March 2014; Effingham County Hospital, Coder PRN
October 2012 to May 2013; Mediconnect Coding
August 2011 to January 2013; Southcoast Medical Group
June 2010 to Sept 2011;  Customer Service, Convergys
2008 to present;  Substitute Teacher, Effingham County Board of Ed
2005 to 2006;  Customer Service, Waffle House
1996 to 1999; Reimbursement Specialist, Memorial Hospital Jax
1993 to 1996; Secretary, Miner Painting
Aug to Nov 1992; Medical Assistant, Dr. Laurence, M.D., P.A.
Feb to Aug 1992; Medical Assistant, Dr. Schickler, M.D., OB/GYN
Nov 1991 to Feb 1992; Medical Assistant, Dr. Neubauer, M.D., Internal Medicine

HONORS AND ACTIVITIES

President?s List every semester during all of my college career
REFERENCES

Available upon request


----------

